# Please Vote for my wife!



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Ok, this topic isn't exactly about hunting with packgoats, but my wife is an avid hunter, and we do own packgoats, so I figure that's close enough! 

I have exciting news! My wife, Thia Anderson ("Sweetfreedomgirl" here on the Packgoat Forum), has been named a top ten finalist for the title of "Extreme Huntress". If she wins she gets a bunch of cool outdoor stuff, plus gets to go on a ten day Alaskan brown bear hunt, which will be filmed for an episode of the TV show "Eye of the Hunter"

But, for her to win, she needs VOTES!! That's where you, our fellow packgoaters come in.

Please go to this website http://tahoefilms.com/contests/extreme-huntress-contest-2/ and cast your vote for Thia.

Thanks! Ken


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I voted for Thia

Curtis King- Burbank WA.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, Curtis!!!!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to see pics from that bear hunt!! I hope my vote helps!!! I love seeing other outdoors-women in action!! Good luck


----------

